# Come see us this weekend at the FS show in West Palm!



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Anyone going to the show? I may head down tomorrow morning, kill time till college football ;D


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm trying to make time in my schedule. Won't know till tomorrow AM.


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

scott,

boys and I are going all day. They want to suck up every seminar possible and then buy everything they learned about  will look for you


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Fishing in the am then the pirate fest in Stuart. FS show on Sunday


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

Im going to try and make it as well....pregnant wifey is already past her due date  so its going to take some convincing..... hope to see you there!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Compared to last year, more foot traffic, but less vendors. I hope is was successful for all!

Kevin thanks for showing me the Inshore 16. That camo model was SWEET! KC lights, that was the best! I know your schedule is busy, but let's get out on for a review.

Dolphin was there with their Backcountry tiller 40hp bare bones. Looked sweet! I'm looking forward to getting out with them for a review for the site.

Cheers
Capt Jan


----------



## pbjeep (Feb 14, 2009)

where's the pics?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Didn't take any this time. Plenty more shows coming up. I'll take pix at those. I'm sure Kevin will post pix of the Inshore 16.


----------

